# eurotunnel travel warning june anyone else had one



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

We are going over the water in ju e via eurotunnel and have had a couple of warningemails from eurotunnel saying that the envisage Iit to be vvery busy for most of june and not to turn up more than 2 hrs ahead. We dont normally anyway but I wondered if anyone else had had one of these email or if there was some event on in june that everyone is attending
Thanks phill


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

I'm tempted to say that you are actually going "under the water" - but I won't.

I'm using DFDS for my June trip so have no involvement with the tunnel

Did you get any idea of why they believe it will be so busy?

Actually - reading your post again - that's what you're asking isn't it?

Duh  

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

Booked yesterday for 1st June outbound returning on 14th June. Plenty of spaces available so does not look that busy.


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

When we've used the tunnel in June previously we've always had a similar e-mail.

Using DFDS for our June trip this year and used our Tesco vouchers for our September trip as think I'd rather go on the water in hopefully better weather, LOL.

Denise


----------



## mcpezza (Aug 16, 2008)

Le Mans 24 hr race?


----------



## Hymervanman (Aug 20, 2010)

I think that they send it out for the busier times- we had one last year for travel in August- I think that on the busier days you are less likely to get an earlier crossing and so Eurotunnel do not want a backlog of parked vehicles awaiting a later crossing- all they are asking is that you do not turn up more 2 hours prior.


----------



## naunty (Aug 19, 2010)

Got the same email yesterday


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

We are booked on 23rd May, had 2 emails from Eurotunnel. We see no problems. Yet. :lol: :lol:


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Thanks all
We have been UNDER :lol: for many years in the same weeks and have never had this before.
Last year it was very busy and we were delayed by about 20 mins and had to get on another train. We never arrive more than 2hrs before- my missus panics if we w=ever think about breaking the rules.

No see any problems maybe just an improvment process they are going through in case the car park gets full of people arriving too
early

Phill


----------



## Camdoon (Sep 21, 2012)

They are just re-iterating the rules on the basis that they will allow you to bend them out of high season.


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Not quite on topic but in March we travelled through the tunnel on a Thursday.
I went into the terminal and it was deserted, maybe 10 other people. 
I commented to a member of staff who told me Thursday is always a quiet day even in the summer holidays.
In future we will always aim to book for a Thursday.

James


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I was disappointed with Eurotunnel given the delays at Easter. We arrived at the terminal smack on the time they had asked to get there (30 mins earlier than the minimum check-in time) and were there for 3 hours before the train departed. 

Each member of staff I asked the reason for the delay answered "We're just so busy with the demand", to which my stock answer was "Well you decided to accept the bookings so you must have anticipated the resultant slow level of service and expected we customers just to go along with it".

Unfortunately there is no answer to a shrug so that's where the conversation stopped each time.

Dave


----------



## Debbie10 (Jun 19, 2011)

We had the same email when we travelled over Easter and have one again for our trip in a few weeks time.
When we went just before Easter, we were able to travel earlier, it showed fully booked online, so I rang to see if there was anything and they said it was still okay to turn up and see if there was anything earlier. There wasn't so we spent the night at the tunnel.

Coming back, we turned up within the 2 hours, they put us on an earlier train but there were big queues through passport control so we missed that one and just waited for the next one.

I guess they just warn you but still seem flexible when they can.


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

DABurleigh said:


> I was disappointed with Eurotunnel given the delays at Easter. We arrived at the terminal smack on the time they had asked to get there (30 mins earlier than the minimum check-in time) and were there for 3 hours before the train departed.
> 
> Each member of staff I asked the reason for the delay answered "We're just so busy with the demand", to which my stock answer was "Well you decided to accept the bookings so you must have anticipated the resultant slow level of service and expected we customers just to go along with it".
> 
> ...


Unfortunatly, when there is a delay or train breakdown, (quite frequent on freight at least) Eurotunnel seem incapable of putting on extra trains to clear the backlog. This is inspite of having trains standing in platforms or in the sidings at Calais unused. When the tunnel works it's brilliant, but when it goes wrong there's no slack at all.

Having said that I've waited at Dover for 5 hours because of weather before now, and 90 mins OUTSIDE Dover waiting to get in.

Malcolm


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

yes i got the email, 24th may for us at 23:50


----------



## Dayo (Aug 17, 2006)

Standard letter, just telling everybody to get their arse in gear


----------



## swallow (Dec 19, 2007)

High Phil Yes I had two emails from ET saying same thing I left uk 6/4 I was booked on 16.20 train and they put me on13.50 I was the only m/h on train so ignore what they say and turn up when your ready. Sent from the Tarn Gorges

Regards Richard


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Apparently it's the Annual 50 kms 'Illegals' Race through the Tunnel held in mid June.

The winner gets a years B&B in a Croydon Hotel and the others have to run back to Calais.

I hope they've finished by June 26th when we go.

Sorry, it's the UKIP vote I cast yesterday taking hold!

:wav: :wav: :wav: :wav:


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

Sysinfo said:


> We are booked on 23rd May, had 2 emails from Eurotunnel. We see no problems. Yet. :lol: :lol:


Snap! We are also booked on the 23 May - crossing at 18.20.

And we have received the 2 emails.

Mike


----------



## metblue (Oct 9, 2006)

*eurotunnel*

hi, we too have received that email,had one about other journeys too


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

mcpezza said:


> Le Mans 24 hr race?


I think you are correct there - I had forgotten completely

We are heading for Rochefort with the outward crossing to Dunkerque on the 11th June and return on the 27th so hopefully will miss all the "fun and games" although I do love to see all the Brit open 2 seaters scurrying across France.

"Allez les RosBif"

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Curtisden (Mar 23, 2009)

*Eurotunnel*

Being a Eurotunnel "frequent traveller" ie booking 6 returns in advance I never get these and have turned up days early and been put on the next departure. £65 a crossing which we know that the boats are cheaper but we like the freedom of choice coming back. Also no charges for changing your date! CC want £25 a go.
Peter


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

We are out on 24th around 20.30 but will no doubt go early as we always do, never had a delay in 7 years but have travelled up to 24 hours early and only paid extra once that was a bank holiday.   

We love the tunnel and Tesco's. 

Did get message but I didn't read it, he might have. 

Mandy


----------

